# carte mère intel sur mac G5



## Mister Mystery (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
Y-a-t'il un secret pour remplacer la carte-mère d'un Mac G5 (grosse tour en alu 2x2,2GHz de 2005) par une carte-mère de MacPro intel ?
Désolé si je ne suis pas le premier à poser la question, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de réponse claire. Je sais déjà qu'on ne peut pas remplacer le processeur ppc par un processeur intel sur la carte-mère du G5. D'où ma question, peut on changer la carte-mère ?
Ce serait dommage que cette belle tour en alu ne puisse plus servir que de table basse et lecteur mp3 vu que toutes les applis que j'utilise quotidiennement migrent vers intel.
Merci


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Mars 2012)

Si tu est près découper ton boitier au drémel, refaire des trous de vis, bricoler une alim PC, adapter la connectique des ventilos et connecteur du bouton de démarrage, acheter des pross Intel Xeon ... C'est peut être faisable (sûrement) mais une somme assez importante (plus que le prix d'un Mac Pro) pour un rendu qui sera moins bien ...

Sinon vends le G5, ça te fera un peut d'argent pour racheter un Mac pro ...


----------

